# RPGenerations: Tabletop Knights/RPG Comic book and 5E adventure



## CawoodPublishing (Nov 8, 2018)

Grab your dice and your character sheet! Join us at the table with RPGenerations: Tabletop Knights, an RPG comic by Domenico Neziti. 100 humorous comics. The Kickstarter includes a 5E adventure and 5E NPC booklet. Stretch goals include a hardcover version, more comics, custom-made dice from Q-workshop and more!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1875657065/rpgenerations-tabletop-knights?ref=email


----------

